# Which OS do you use?



## AngJinhang

I am wondered that what OS are people using? Linux-based? Windows? Mac?


----------



## spirit

This thread is just asking for a fanboy war between the three, but I use Windows.


----------



## Okedokey

Yep, agree, this is the kind of thread where one particular member will come in and say it doesn't matter anyway, even if you have 2MB RAM, if you know what you're doing!  See who can guess who that  is lol?


----------



## DMGrier

AngJinhang said:


> I am wondered that what OS are people using? Linux-based? Windows? Mac?



I use Linux, I find it odd that you started a poll and did not tell us what you are using and why.


----------



## Ankur

It is pretty common for new CF users to post such things, they probably want to know about the forum users and stuff.


----------



## Kano

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I don't bother with Linux anymore, I got windows 7, it does what I want better and same price.


----------



## wolfeking

Linux.  Always will. Don't even have a windows install anymore, mainly because every game I have tried so far works just fine on WINE. Why the hell would I go back to windows if I can do the same thing more securely elsewhere?  Exactly.


----------



## NyxCharon

I use all three, But I spend most of my time on Linux. (surprising right?)


----------



## wolfeking

Not really surprising.  I have access to all three, but I have not touched OSX in well over 6 months, and windows in probably over a month, minus the 4 hours it was on my lappy a week or so back.


----------



## ayan

I'm happy to see surprisingly many linux users. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Calin

Used all windowses from 3.1 to 7 but except vista and me. 
Also linux ubuntu but never a mac.


----------



## Kano

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I got windows 7, it does what I want better and same price.



You know Linux is free right?


----------



## wolfeking

Kano said:


> You know Linux is free right?


 not always. But the free ones far exceed the ones that cost.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> Not really surprising.  I have access to all three, but I have not touched OSX in well over 6 months, and windows in probably over a month, minus the 4 hours it was on my lappy a week or so back.



Sarcasm doesn't work well on the internet I see 
I was more pointing out that i maintain a distro so it's kinda obvious what my main OS is.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Kano said:


> You know Linux is free right?



Exactly


----------



## Kano

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Exactly



Ah I get it, cracked copy of windows = free.


----------



## Okedokey

Kano, you'll also probably get an infraction if you're not careful.  Read the rules and delete this post please.


----------



## spirit

Interesting to see nobody has voted OS X yet, there must be some Mac users out there?


----------



## wolfeking

There are a few.  At least 2 of us that voted have access to OSX on a daily basis, but use other operating systems as our main.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> There are a few.  At least 2 of us that voted have access to OSX on a daily basis, but use other operating systems as our main.


Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## Okedokey

Ive mucked around with OSX, and I truly believe its for people who have no idea.  Yes its pretty, yes it works, but it is nowhere near as 'customisable' as a PC.  You get what you get and you cannot (legally) do much about it.

With my PC, everything was purchased and assembled by me, seperately and so forth.  Like a lot of you guys.

But i can change everything, overclock it, get any old ram, change the registry.... and so on

I know its possible, but is it simply a case that OSX is running on hardware that is much less forgiving of variation.  That may be old school.


----------



## TheJuli

Me luv me XP!


----------



## wolfeking

TheJuli said:


> Me luv me XP!


Can you please learn some spelling and grammar.   Since you are on XP, you can use Opera, Chrome, or FireFox which will tell you if you misspelled it, which you did.


----------



## spirit

TheJuli said:


> Me luv me XP!



Hmm XP's not too bad, it's good on older hardware but I prefer newer OSes on newer hardware. I did use it for a long while though, but I rarely use it these days. Since the school upgraded to 7 and we all have Vista and 7 at home too, I only ever use XP if I need to install it for anybody.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Interesting to see nobody has voted OS X yet, there must be some Mac users out there?


Not anymore.


----------



## Geoff

I use Android.


----------



## christofudge

I prefer Linux to be honest, and have used Ubuntu so much over the years. The only reason I ever use Windows now is because I want to play PC games.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I use Windows and Linux.


----------



## Geoff

lucasbytegenius said:


> I use Windows and Linux.


No Mac?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

WRXGuy1 said:


> No Mac?


My PowerMac G4 is 13 years old, so I don't use it


----------



## Okedokey

spirit said:


> Hmm XP's not too bad, it's good on older hardware but I prefer newer OSes on newer hardware. I did use it for a long while though, but I rarely use it these days. Since the school upgraded to 7 and we all have Vista and 7 at home too, I only ever use XP if I need to install it for anybody.



Hahah Spirit, i got an infraction for apparently insulting you with my other thread. It was meant to be a joke, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## FuryRosewood

I use Windows XP, Windows Vista x86/64, Windows 7 x86/64, Win 8 x86/x64 OSX 10.5-10.8

Really I can see some good things with OSX as I've used it, not as much of a cluster as it is with the win machines from a testing standpoint...there are so many more things that often don't work that just do with OSX because there is a unified hardware set. Software installation and uninstallation is far easier too. But I find from a user standpoint, windows is easier, but then again it has been my primary OS for 10 years, given I had used OSX for the same time...which for me has been about a year, id probably feel the same as I do about Windows now.


----------



## DMGrier

Just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and if I may say unity continues to get more polished with every release. Not to mention graphic performance improved.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> Just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and if I may say unity continues to get more polished with every release. Not to mention graphic performance improved.



I like 12.10, however the buttons and progress bars are ugly in my opinion.


----------



## spirit

DMGrier said:


> Just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and if I may say unity continues to get more polished with every release. Not to mention graphic performance improved.



I really need to start using Linux more. I have a VM of Ubuntu in VMware and I really like it. Maybe I can throw it on my Core 2 Quad machine and see how it goes.


----------



## byteninja2

spirit said:


> I really need to start using Linux more. I have a VM of Ubuntu in VMware and I really like it. Maybe I can throw it on my Core 2 Quad machine and see how it goes.


If I had another rig I didnt game on, it would have linux. Put it on the Core 2 QQAADD rig!


----------



## Calin

FuryRosewood said:


> I use Windows XP, Windows Vista x86/64, Windows 7 x86/64, Win 8 x86/x64 OSX 10.5-10.8.


On the same computer...? -.-


----------



## DMGrier

You guys could always dual boot, and for the gaming Linux is no where near a gaming platform as Windows is but on a upside we are getting steam very soon and currently every game that comes out in the indie buddle stays in our software center.


----------



## Calin

DMGrier said:


> You guys could always dual boot, and for the gaming Linux is no where near a gaming platform as Windows is but on a upside we are getting steam very soon and currently every game that comes out in the indie buddle stays in our software center.


I dual boot XP and Ubuntu. I will delete ubuntu once i'll get win7 or the newer windows 8.


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier said:


> You guys could always dual boot, and for the gaming Linux is no where near a gaming platform as Windows is but on a upside we are getting steam very soon and currently every game that comes out in the indie buddle stays in our software center.



Xen with a windows VM is the way to go. :good:


----------



## FuryRosewood

CalinXP said:


> On the same computer...? -.-



Of course not, this goes across several hardware sets, Dimension 5150s and e521s along with Vostro 220s and 230s run the xp through 8 gambit. iMac and Mac Mini's running 10.5 - 10.8 though the newest mini only seems to take 10.8, kinda strange. This is all for software testing, there is no money to be made testing on Linux so...no point there for me to learn it really except if some embedded systems we test end up running it, like a NAS box.


----------



## randyman

I use Windows 7 and I am not sure if I will make the change over to Windows 8. I would like to try Windows 8 soon though.


----------



## Calin

As of now i dual boot XP with Windows 7 this is my first ever page visited in win 7 so ill see if i like it more than XP or no.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> As of now i dual boot XP with Windows 7 this is my first ever page visited in win 7 so ill see if i like it more than XP or no.



I did when I moved to Windows 7. Was more than happy to ditch XP.


----------



## Ambushed

Linux open source.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

bigfellla said:


> See who can guess who that  is lol?



Me? 

Anyway I use Windows the most and Linux when Windows problems are easier to be solved with Linux.
And as everyone knows Windows XP is my favorite.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> I did when I moved to Windows 7. Was more than happy to ditch XP.


Yes I like it more than XP but i wont unistall XP.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Yes I like it more than XP but i wont unistall XP.



Why is that?


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> Why is that?



^ Lucas - "The Anti-XP guy". 

Nah I agree though. I think you should remove XP and just stick with 7. Never really liked multi-boots. He may still need XP for older programs and games perhaps though.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> Why is that?




@spirit i keep it because i heard some romourus that trackmania doesn't work with 7


----------



## spirit

Best way is to try and install it in 7 and find out for yourself!

I think it is time to move away from XP now. I forget when support ends for good, I think it's in about 18 months time or so, so you'll ideally need to move away before then.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Best way is to try and install it in 7 and find out for yourself!
> 
> I think it is time to move away from XP now. I forget when support ends for good, I think it's in about 18 months time or so, so you'll ideally need to move away before then.


kay ill try


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> snip



A meme with profanity doesn't explain why you want to keep XP.


----------



## ayan

Hyper-Threaded said:


> I don't bother with Linux anymore, I got windows 7, it does what I want better and same price.



:-?? I don't get it. How come it's the same price?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

ayan said:


> :-?? I don't get it. How come it's the same price?



He pirates it I'm sure.


----------



## Finn

I am using Windows.......

Windows XP and  Windows 7   both are my favorite operation system.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> He pirates it I'm sure.


Me too


----------



## AngJinhang

Ok, I use dual boot. Windows and Linux. This poll was started because I need some information for my friend that want to set up a new computer.


----------



## Calin

AngJinhang said:


> Ok, I use dual boot. Windows and Linux. This poll was started because I need some information for my friend that want to set up a new computer.


Windows is the best


----------



## AngJinhang

If I had a high spec laptop, I would only install ubuntu. It is free, and I can use wine and qume to emulate windows...but lags appeared, sadly.


----------



## Jocklad

Ubuntu 12.04 LTS


----------



## lucasbytegenius

AngJinhang said:


> If I had a high spec laptop, I would only install ubuntu. It is free, and I can use wine and qume to emulate windows...but lags appeared, sadly.



Try Mint XFCE, it's really light on the resource usage and is based on Ubuntu.


----------



## wolfeking

I think he was saying wine lagged, which it does even with my 2600k and HD4870. I think it will be fixed in an update, as it did not used to lag.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> I think he was saying wine lagged, which it does even with my 2600k and HD4870. I think it will be fixed in an update, as it did not used to lag.



Ah I see. I personally hate using WINE, it doesn't work right.


----------



## wolfeking

The only thing I ever use it for is my calander applet that is meant to run on windows 2k, and it works okay for that.   Games just don't work, which is fine.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

AngJinhang said:


> Ok, I use dual boot. Windows and Linux. This poll was started because I need some information for my friend that want to set up a new computer.



What is your friend planning to use the computer for?


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> The only thing I ever use it for is my calander applet that is meant to run on windows 2k, and it works okay for that.   *Games just don't work, which is fine*.



This is completely dependent on the person, and is not true. Plenty of games work. I've had skyrim and bad company 2 working. It is not easy, and it can take some time to get working, it all depends on the amount of time a person is willing to spend to get it to work. Yes i know, they should just work; but if that was the case a lot of people would have migrated already. Some games do just work though, CS:GO works with no tweaks at all; Install steam, install CS:GO, and you're up and running.


----------



## wolfeking

let me clarify, I have had too many issues with AND drivers, and sound not working to consider the game working.


----------



## AngJinhang

My friend is planning to use his computer to play games. Big, great, 3D, and you know it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

AngJinhang said:


> My friend is planning to use his computer to play games. Big, great, 3D, and you know it.



Going to need Windows then.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

AngJinhang said:


> My friend is planning to use his computer to play games. Big, great, 3D, and you know it.



Then he should definetely use Windows computer operating system.

To me honestly Windows is the best for everything,but Linux is also very good,but I prefer Windows.I mostly use Linux when cloning hard disk drives,repairing Windows problems which cannot be solved in Windows or DOS or NTFS4DOS operating systems,deleting data which cannot be deleted inside Windows operating system for many reasons and so on...

Anyway why use multiple operating systems if it's possible to do everything with one lol.Of course in some cases Linux such as Ubuntu (my favorite) can really do some things which Windows cannot.




Cheers!


----------



## DistortedPIka

My lappy is running Windows 7, however I run Mac OSX Mountain Lion and Ubuntu in Virtual machines regularily, I can't choose between the three, they're all brilliant!!


----------



## Calin

Windows 8 is my fav now, then XP, then 7


----------



## gigabiteme

windows 7 for me, i'm not smart enough to use anything else.


----------



## wolfeking

gigabiteme said:


> windows 7 for me, i'm not smart enough to use anything else.


You don't have to be very smart to use other operating systems. It is not at all difficult to get into Linux, or OSX.


----------



## Punk

I have Win7 on my everyday computer, WinXP on my old computer and am currently installing Win8 on GF's laptop (upgrading from VIsta). I have used Linux at school and Apples at friend's, didn't really like it


----------



## wolfeking

Punk said:


> I have used Linux at school and Apples at friend's, didn't really like it


which one, apple or linux?  
It is fine to not like something though. I love linux. I don't like windows. Windows is far too difficult to use to be any kind of productive.


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> which one, apple or linux?
> It is fine to not like something though. I love linux. I don't like windows. Windows is far too difficult to use to be any kind of productive.



I've tried both. 

Linux I downloaded it once, didn't like it but it was fine for school use as it was easy to program.

Apple I find useless, and don't like it.


----------



## wolfeking

It (linux) is great for battery life, and speeding up low power or older systems. starts in no time flat too. 2 to 3 seconds on a SSD in SATA II mode (ICH8m does not support SATA3). 
I mainly like it because it is fully customizable. And it is not locked down like the 2 apples (OSX and Windows), which means that if there is a problem in the OS itself, you can fix it yourself. If you don't like how it does something, then you change it. If you don't like the Shell, you can change it.    Basically, you are never stuck.  
Windows however, you get whats in the box. Don't like how it looks, your out $30 for a program to fix it. Don't like metro, there is another $5 to fix that. Find a problem in the OS, you have to call M$, complain for a while, and maybe they fix it, maybe they don't. 

OSX, it is useless. I agree there. No freedom at all. At least windows lets you choose your hardware for the most part.


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> It (linux) is great for battery life, and speeding up low power or older systems. starts in no time flat too. 2 to 3 seconds on a SSD in SATA II mode (ICH8m does not support SATA3).
> I mainly like it because it is fully customizable. And it is not locked down like the 2 apples (OSX and Windows), which means that if there is a problem in the OS itself, you can fix it yourself. If you don't like how it does something, then you change it. If you don't like the Shell, you can change it.    Basically, you are never stuck.
> Windows however, you get whats in the box. Don't like how it looks, your out $30 for a program to fix it. Don't like metro, there is another $5 to fix that. Find a problem in the OS, you have to call M$, complain for a while, and maybe they fix it, maybe they don't.
> 
> OSX, it is useless. I agree there. No freedom at all. At least windows lets you choose your hardware for the most part.



yeah I can understand why Linux is good, but you have to be somewhat experimented to be able to customize it. That's why Win is pretty good for the average Joe.


----------



## wolfeking

do you mean experienced?  And that is not true. For anything you want to do short of programming a video game, there is an answer on the web with exact steps on how to do it.  

Windows, 99% of the time, is only used by the average person because it is all they ever used.  Most of them here from people 1 of 2 lies, and believe them. 1. Windows and Mac are the only options. Or 2. Linux is difficult to use and you have to be a very smart person to use it.  When you actually get them on a linux computer, most of them can find their way around.  My family get on my linux machines all the time, and short of not knowing the password, I have never had to explain how to use it.


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> do you mean experienced?  And that is not true. For anything you want to do short of programming a video game, there is an answer on the web with exact steps on how to do it.
> 
> Windows, 99% of the time, is only used by the average person because it is all they ever used.  Most of them here from people 1 of 2 lies, and believe them. 1. Windows and Mac are the only options. Or 2. Linux is difficult to use and you have to be a very smart person to use it.  When you actually get them on a linux computer, most of them can find their way around.  My family get on my linux machines all the time, and short of not knowing the password, I have never had to explain how to use it.



Yup, I meant experienced


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

You can change anything you want in Windows.Every single detail.All you need is to know how.Example:

You can open this computer forum WEB site when the user clicks the TURN OFF button (used to shut down Windows OS / computer).

Sounds funny,but it's possible.

In short you can change ALL the look 100% and you can change ALL the functionalities 100%.And all that for free believe it or not.The only problem is that people do not have the knowledge to do it since it requires them to have programming knowledge plus some other things.

In Linux however most of those things are a lot easier to do since those OS offer options to do that without having programming knowledge so it is WAY easier for users to do that.

Anyway the point is...you do not need to spend a single dollar to do anything that comes on your mind in Windows OS also.So you have 2 options:

-spend money on program(s) which do what you want (changing the look,changing the functionality or both)

-learn programming and other things connected to it and you can do the same for 00,00 dollars every time



Cheers!


----------



## Calin

Im replacing XP with Server 2003.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> Im replacing XP with Server 2003.



Why??


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CalinXP said:


> Im replacing XP with Server 2003.



wtf


----------



## wolfeking

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> You can change anything you want in Windows.Every single detail.All you need is to know how.Example:
> 
> You can open this computer forum WEB site when the user clicks the TURN OFF button (used to shut down Windows OS / computer).
> 
> Sounds funny,but it's possible.
> 
> In short you can change ALL the look 100% and you can change ALL the functionalities 100%.And all that for free believe it or not.The only problem is that people do not have the knowledge to do it since it requires them to have programming knowledge plus some other things.
> 
> In Linux however most of those things are a lot easier to do since those OS offer options to do that without having programming knowledge so it is WAY easier for users to do that.
> 
> Anyway the point is...you do not need to spend a single dollar to do anything that comes on your mind in Windows OS also.So you have 2 options:
> 
> -spend money on program(s) which do what you want (changing the look,changing the functionality or both)
> 
> -learn programming and other things connected to it and you can do the same for 00,00 dollars every time
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


for the average user, windows is unchangable. You can change the window look, either classic or aero, metro or metro. But beyond that you need a program. Needing to know programming kind of affirms that.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> Why??


Because XP stopped working at it cant connect to internet.


----------



## spirit

CalinXP said:


> Because XP stopped working at it cant connect to internet.



?? Sounds more like a software or driver or router problem there more than the OS itself playing up.

Server 2003 is really not a very consumer friendly OS, as I'm sure you'll find out when you try to use it as a replacement for XP. :/


----------



## AntimatterAsh

This is a bit bias, as I do have experience with non-linux open source software such as ReactOS, amongst others. Wouldn't it be better to add another option "Non-linux Open Source" and "Non-Linux Paid"?


----------



## spirit

Yeah the poll options aren't great. :/


----------



## jshun123

Window 7 since i only really used window and since most of pre built system came with preinstalled window....

Did play around mac with my friends mac but too long ago to remember.... And wasnt so revolutionary as the adds said as far as i can remember...


----------

